# LED Lighting question



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So Im running 4 HOT5 bulbs on my 75gal and they are doing a good job at what they have to do. Im happy with them. But the more setups I see with LED the more I love the colour spectrums they produce, and colour they get out of the corals. Im LPS dominant with a few sps and softies and as much as I would consider upgrading to LEDS I dont have the budget for it, and worried about bleaching everything. 

So what I am thinking is getting some sort of strip LED lighting just to add to the T5's to get some more pop out of the coral colours. 

any suggestions for options out there for this purpose?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Reefbrites LED is my choice.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

notclear said:


> Reefbrites LED is my choice.


And you use that as a secondary source?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would suggest the exact same ting. Stick with your T5HO and add a Reefbrite XHOBule/royal blue strip or something similar to supplement. Have a look at Matt Dean's thread. POst number 31 here:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20182&highlight=matt+dean's&page=4


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

mmatt said:


> And you use that as a secondary source?


Yes, I have two regulars, one at the back and one in the front to supplement the Vertex Illumina.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> I would suggest the exact same ting. Stick with your T5HO and add a Reefbrite XHOBule/royal blue strip or something similar to supplement. Have a look at Matt Dean's thread. POst number 31 here:
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20182&highlight=matt+dean's&page=4


That looks amazing. Wow. After a little research it's a little more then I would like to sped at the moment. Unless I can find one used.

Anyone have experience with this light?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24015


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Diy ftw!*

You cab easily make your own. There are numerous threads on many different forums on how. I am not sure what the best place to order the LEDs from these days but when I made mine a few years ago I used a Rapid LED KIt. 
http://www.rapidled.com/dimmable-actinic-supplement-kits/

Google DIY LED supplement Reef.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=DIY+LED+supplement+Reef&oq=DIY+LED+supplement+Reef&aqs=chrome..69i57.478j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Buildmyled.com is one of the top companies right now for supplemental led lighting. You can choose custom spectrum or their pre done strips.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> You cab easily make your own. There are numerous threads on many different forums on how. I am not sure what the best place to order the LEDs from these days but when I made mine a few years ago I used a Rapid LED KIt.
> http://www.rapidled.com/dimmable-actinic-supplement-kits/
> 
> Google DIY LED supplement Reef.
> ...


As much as I would totally consider building my own I have to come up with a Christmas gift or two. At this time of year I get in trouble for just going out and buying things. Lol. That's a habit of mine. Lol.


----------

